# Lenthals 5/2/07



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi All Yakkers
I am heading to Lenthals Monday 6am, for a full days paddle and fish. I may have a mate with a tiny and electric motor meeting me there so i placing a little wager that I will get more hook ups than he will. Any Yakkers wanting to tag along for a day of good banter and fun see you there when ever you make it. Be careful on the drive out there as the road in is getting worse (dam construction work !!!!!)
Should be a good quiet day.


----------

